# Cilansetron looks promising



## Fredjs (Mar 21, 2004)

2004 JUN 14 - (NewsRx.com & NewsRx.net) -- In a 6-month study of both male and female patients with irritable bowel syndrome with diarrhea predominance (IBS-D), treatment with cilansetron resulted in significant relief of abdominal pain/discomfort and abnormal bowel habits. Additionally, in a sub-group analysis of male patients, data shows significant treatment benefits among patients receiving cilansetron, including improvement in overall IBS symptoms, abdominal pain/discomfort and abnormal bowel habits. These study results were released during Digestive Disease Week (DDW) 2004, the annual international meeting for gastroenterologists, held May 15 to 20 in New Orleans, Louisiana. 5-HT3 antagonists inhibit 5-HT3 receptors, resulting in decreased GI motility, secretion, and sensation, thus improving symptoms of IBS. Current 5-HT3 therapy indicated for IBS is approved for women only. "Men and women whose lives are disrupted due to the uncontrolled symptoms of IBS-D need a safe and effective treatment," said Marc Bradette, professor of medicine, Laval University, Quebec City, Quebec. "The results of this study suggest that cilansetron has the potential to significantly relieve the overall symptoms of IBS-D, improving the quality of life for men and women who struggle with this disease on a daily basis." In a phase III study, 358 males and 434 females meeting the Rome criteria, the standard diagnostic measure for IBS, were randomized to receive cilansetron 2 mg TID or placebo for 6 months. An interactive voice response system was used to collect weekly data concerning relief of IBS symptoms, abdominal pain/discomfort, and abnormal bowel habits....--------------------Fred Sherifffredjs###ufl.edu


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Does anyone know if this medication is going to be available to "us" sufferers of the constant diahrea?? This sounds so promising, I hope somebody knows something about this! I hope this new drug is available to males and not just females!


----------

